# Epische Umhänge Woher die Rezepte?



## Mindadar (16. Mai 2009)

Sry wenn jemand schon mal gefragt hat...Nichts gefunden
Aber es gibt ja 2 Epische umhänge die man herstellen kann irgendwann als schneider Wo gibt es die Rezepte dafür? 

also Irrwischumhang & Todesfrostumhang


----------



## Mimmiteh (16. Mai 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Sry wenn jemand schon mal gefragt hat...Nichts gefunden
> Aber es gibt ja 2 Epische umhänge die man herstellen kann irgendwann als schneider Wo gibt es die Rezepte dafür?
> 
> also Irrwischumhang & Todesfrostumhang




wie du sie bekommst sagt dir der schneiderlehrer in dalaran... du musst zwei achievments dafür erreichen. welche hab ich vergessen^^ 
schau einfach bei den erfolgen nach und vergleich es mir dem was der schneiderlehrer dir sagt.


----------



## Mindadar (16. Mai 2009)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> wie du sie bekommst sagt dir der schneiderlehrer in dalaran... du musst zwei achievments dafür erreichen. welche hab ich vergessen^^
> schau einfach bei den erfolgen nach und vergleich es mir dem was der schneiderlehrer dir sagt.



Der redet mitmir? ich dachte der bringt mir nur sachen bei Alsoimmer wenn ich bei ihm stehe öffnet sich direckt das buch.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Sry wenn jemand schon mal gefragt hat...Nichts gefunden


Nichts dazu gefunden? Oder es vielleicht gar nicht erst versucht?
Die Eingabe von "Irrwischumhang" auf der Buffed-Startseite reicht dafür völlig aus. In den folgenden Kommentaren steht alles was du wissen musst.


----------



## Drik (17. Mai 2009)

Der Eine Erfolg ist Nordend Dungeons Normal haben und das andere alle Quest Nordend, Scherben ect


----------



## steelrat (20. Mai 2009)

Drik schrieb:


> Der Eine Erfolg ist Nordend Dungeons Normal haben und das andere alle Quest Nordend, Scherben ect



Nicht ganz richtig - alle Nordend Dungeons auf normal stimmt - aber Meister der Lehren (Kalimdor, Östliche KR, Scherbe und NE) muss man nicht sein - die Nordend Quests reichen...

mfG

   Steelrat


----------



## Mindadar (25. Mai 2009)

steelrat schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig - alle Nordend Dungeons auf normal stimmt - aber Meister der Lehren (Kalimdor, Östliche KR, Scherbe und NE) muss man nicht sein - die Nordend Quests reichen...
> 
> mfG
> 
> Steelrat



mhm nur doof das man als hexer durch komplett nordend questen muss für den umhang der andere is ja der heiler umhang 
zählen dazu eigentlich auch die dailys im Grizzlyhügel?


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2009)

Dailys zählen nicht dazu. Einziger Unterschied sind einige Dailys die erst mal freigespielt (als normales Quest) werden müssen.


----------



## steelrat (9. Juni 2009)

Ich bin in der zwischenzeit bis auf 11 Quests in Eiskrone durch - aber das sind allesamt 5er Gruppenquests in gephasten Gebieten... *grmpf*

Jetzt kann ich erstmal warten bis zumindest ein Tank aus meiner Gilde auch soweit durch ist, das er mir helfen kann - lfg / lfm im Allgemeinen ist bei uns auf Gorgonnash irgendwie ziehmlich sinnlos wenn es nicht gerade für "Bedrohung von Oben" ist ;-)

mfG

    Steelrat


----------



## Nutrius (10. Juni 2009)

> Ich bin in der zwischenzeit bis auf 11 Quests in Eiskrone durch - aber das sind allesamt 5er Gruppenquests in gephasten Gebieten... *grmpf*


Ich rate dir dazu das Quest "Nicht so ehrenwerter Kampf" auf jeden Fall zu machen, du erhältst dann mehrere Folge(gruppen)quests, die natürlich alle zum Erfolg zählen. Genauer gesagt gehts dann bei der Valkyre "Geirrvif" weiter, bei der man ein paar Arenaquests erledigt, Belohnung ist eher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dafür sind die Gegner recht einfach... Habens gestern zu zweit geschafft: Schutzpala und Destrohexer.


----------



## Anglus (17. Juni 2009)

Nutrius schrieb:


> Ich rate dir dazu das Quest "Nicht so ehrenwerter Kampf" auf jeden Fall zu machen, du erhältst dann mehrere Folge(gruppen)quests, die natürlich alle zum Erfolg zählen. Genauer gesagt gehts dann bei der Valkyre "Geirrvif" weiter, bei der man ein paar Arenaquests erledigt, Belohnung ist eher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe hab die arena qs in eiskrone mit meinem dk alleine gemacht.Und viele der "angeblichen" 5 man qs gehen mit blut oder unholy dk gut alleine.

mfg


----------



## Kasching (2. Juli 2009)

ich hab damit auf lvl 79 und 50% angefangen. also mti allen qs. Hatte vorher schon Tundra komplett, Grizzly komplett, Fjord halb und Öde fast komplett.Die anderen auch ca. die hälfte. Sehr zu empfehlen die Gruppenqs alle nachzumachen, vorallem wenn man auf fast 80 keine Lust mehr hat großartig mit questen zu starten. Kann man sich doch gleichzeitig sein Rezept verdienen. Dauert aber schon seine Zeit, vorallem in Eiskrone ( und vorallem mit langsamen Mount ).


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Juli 2009)

nur so nebenbei.

Als WL bekommt man in Nax schnell einen Umhang der besser ist als der epische Schneiderumhang. Also so richtig lohnen tut sich der nicht wirklich.


----------



## steelrat (3. Juli 2009)

Nutrius schrieb:


> Ich rate dir dazu das Quest "Nicht so ehrenwerter Kampf" auf jeden Fall zu machen, du erhältst dann mehrere Folge(gruppen)quests, die natürlich alle zum Erfolg zählen. Genauer gesagt gehts dann bei der Valkyre "Geirrvif" weiter, bei der man ein paar Arenaquests erledigt, Belohnung ist eher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Tipp war gut!

Hab die Arenageschichte gemacht und hatte danach nur noch einen Quest offen. Danach noch die 3 Reiter und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG

   Steelrat


----------

